# Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond



## marca (7. Oktober 2004)

Wollte mal anfragen wer am 14.11.2004 beim Raubfischtag mit dem "Zandergott" Jan Dibbets in Roermond noch so dabei ist?
Für zehn Euro hat man, denke ich, so einiges zu erwarten.
Freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf, etwas Neues zu lernen.

MfG
marca


----------



## Marius (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi marca,

ich bin dabei und mindestens ebenso gespannt wie Du. Das wird sicher eine super Sache mal den wirklichen Profis über die Schulter zu schauen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.

Gruß
Marius


----------



## bolli (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Habe mich auch schon angemeldet :g


----------



## voice (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

kann man sich da noch anmelden???? und wenn ja ...wo???
voice


----------



## bolli (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

schau mal hier 

Übrigens, nicht nur zuschauen, selber angeln ist versprochen  :g  #6  :k


----------



## voice (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

danke bolli...sollen wir evtl. zusammen hin fahren???
voice


----------



## bolli (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

wir sind bisher nur zu zweit im Auto, ein Plätzchen wäre noch frei. Wir müssten nur einen passenden Treffpunkt finden. Aber bis dahin haben wir ja noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## voice (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

das freut...ich komm aus königswinter .....und du???
voice


----------



## the doctor (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

geil!!!!!!Ich werde mich direckt anmelden#6 #6 #6


----------



## marca (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Na ,supi!
Ich weiß noch von mindestens drei anderen Boardis, die sich sicher angelemdet haben.
Dann werden wir da ja eine richtig große Fraktion sein!
Kommen bestimmt noch einige andere dazu.
Wird bestimmt nett!!

MfG
marca


----------



## the doctor (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Für 10€ is ja der Hammer!!!
Die Zander rufen!!!!!!!!!!!

Mr Lepo wird wahrscheinlich auch mit kommen, wenn er kann.

Gibt es denn keine Beschränkungen an Teilnehmern?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi @all
werde morgen direkt mal auf der Arbeit sehen ob ich meine Schicht tauschen kann wenn ich frei habe bin ich 100 pro dabei!

Gruß Lepo


----------



## marca (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Was ist denn mit unserer Maastricht-connection,powermike&Co, den alten Brassenvergewaltigern???

Die hatten doch schon immer mal Bock, Zander zu zocken!!

Los ,anmelden und Späßchen haben!!


MfG
marca


----------



## Mumpitz (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Ich denke, wir sind auch mit 2 Mann dabei, wenn wir noch
zugelassen werden. Die Voranmeldung ist jedenfalls gerade
raus.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Juten Morjen .... *heul* *schnief*
ich hab hier gerade meinen Dienstplan vorliegen und ich bin fest eingeplant an diesem We. So ein Mist immer dann wenn was ansteht ... und tauschen haut auch net hin. 
Naja kann ich machen nix muss ich gucken zu..!! Marcel dann pass jut auf und lass dir alles zeigen von den Spezis ... 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PetriHelix (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi,

also wenn alles klar geht sind mit dabei

- Mac Gill
- mein Vater
- und ich

Dann kann man ja schon fast von einem AB-Treffen reden


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Bein abschließenden Bericht aber bitte nix auslassen!  :m


----------



## marca (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Richtig!!
Und an alle Teilnehmer mit Digicams; nicht vergessen schöne Pics zu schiessen!!

Ich muss auf meine noch bis zum Weihnachtsmann warten, ich arme Sau!

MfG
marca


----------



## PetriHelix (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@Marca: Werde ich machen


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Ich auch....
Müssen uns nachher nur einig werden, wer den Bericht schreibt


----------



## mo jones (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hi
  endlich mal wieder an board, und dann direkt 2 sachen die mir ins auge springen :-D
  1. endlich das ultimative unterforum zu holland( ein big thx an die mods & alle die sonst dran beteiligt waren )
 2. den jan dibbets thread (geniale sache vll komm ich dann auch mal zu nem zander#6)
 den dibbets tag zum bordietreffen zu machen find ich ne gute idee.  muss mich nur schnell noch anmelden :-O

 wie löft das ab ? kriegt man ne bestätigung zurück, dass die anmeldung angenommen wurde?
 naja ma schauen was passiert


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Du bekommst die Bankdaten....dann musst du die 10€ überweisen, dann bekommste nochmal ne bestätigung mit Code


----------



## mo jones (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

thx doc


----------



## Lachsy (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hier mal Jan Dibbets sein altes boot  hat er aber nicht mehr. Der auf dem Boot ist Winni 

und hier hab ich ihn mal von Fotografiert, aber von der falschen seite


mfg lachsy


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Nicht schlecht das Boot#6 

Weiss denn jemand wie der Tag in Roermond abläuft?....wie lange wird geangelt, wieviel Mann(Frau) auf einem Boot....usw


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

moin!
@ marca: die brassen haben das gewollt !

werde in ca. 2std den knollotow drauf ansprechen. sieht ja echt gut aus! 
power-power-power-powermike


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@Doc: Wie lange dauerte das bei Dir bis Du die Codes hattest?
Habe Montag das Geld überwiesen und bis jetzt habe ich keine Bestätigung von denen bekommen.


----------



## bolli (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@PetriHelix

es kann 1-2 Wochen dauern, die haben wohl im Moment viel zu tun...


----------



## PetriHelix (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@bolli: Dank Dir... Na dann muss ich wohl noch was warten. Bist Du denn auch dort?


----------



## the doctor (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Ich habe selbst auch noch keinen Code bekommen, da ich auch erst letzte Woche überwiesen habe.


----------



## Marius (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Moinsen,

Ihr müßt berücksichtigen alleine der Überweisungsweg dauert eine Woche.


----------



## wilder_wombel (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hallo,

wir haben vor ca 1 Monat bei Jan Dibbets eine eine Guidingtour mitgemacht,
und ich muß sagen der Kerl ist wirklich fähig und ein echt super Typ. Bei
der gelegenheit hatten wir uns auch schon mit 3 Mann und Boot zum Raubfischtag angemeldet. Jan hat uns auch einiges darüber erzählt.

Das Boot auf dem wir Mit Jan gefahren sind war schon echt der knaller, das
Boot ist ca. 5m x 1,80m und hat sage und schreibe einen 90 PS Motor
drauf. Das Ding macht 100kmh.  

Erstmal werden einige Gerätehersteller anwesend sein deren Klamotten ausgiebig testen kann, desweiteren kann man sich auch einen Guide mit aufs Boot holen, so habs ich jedenfalls verstanden.

@petri_helix
was ist mit mac_gill und dir los, kein bock mehr zu angeln, bin tatsächlich die letzen dreimal alleine zur Maas gewessen weil keiner konnte, durfte oder wollte. 


ww


----------



## wilder_wombel (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hallo,

hatte nochwas vergessen, nach letzen Kenntnisstand soll der Raubfischtag auf 150-200
Leute begrenzt sein weil soviel nachfrage da ist.


ww


----------



## PetriHelix (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@ww: Ich hatte dem Jan eine eMail geschrieben und er meinte es sollen keine eigenen Boote mitgebracht werden, da wohl alle Boote auf dem Wasser eine eigene Zulassung benötigen und sie nicht möchten das zuviele Boote auf dem Wasser sind. 

Was das angeln angeht... Du musst Dich auch mal melden! Ich weiss nichts davon wann Du wo unterwegs bist. Rufe Dich heute abend mal an.


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Taj so'n schit

da könnte man mal nem Profi über die Schulter gucken und dann kann ich nicht.|gr: 

Hab leider ein Fußball spiel an dem Tag und die Manschaft geht vor.

Aber einer kann ja mal nen schönen tagesbericht von dem Event schreiben.

Wünsche allen viel Spaß
Und lernt.....................


----------



## PetriHelix (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@Siff-Cop: Was bist Du denn fürn Angler??? 
Angeln geht immer vor!

Die haben doch bestimmt Reservespieler oder?

Kann ja dann jemand einen Artikel für das Magazin schreiben... Freiwillige vor...


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

moin! 
wie geht denn die anmeldung von statten? ich hab mal ne mail an "predatorfishing" geschickt mit dem inhalt, dass ich fuer ca. 3 leute ne anmeldung machen will. muss sich da jeder einzeln anmelden, oder kann das auch 1er fuer alle machen?
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@petri Helix

Angeln kann ich auch noch wenn ich alt und rund bin .
Aber mit dem Kicken wird das dann wohl nichts mehr, dann werd ich mich voll auf's Angeln Konzenntrieren. 
Und vorallem kann ich mir dann wieder von 15 Mann und Trainer was anhören. 
Naja und spielen tu ich halt auch einfach gerne.
Bis zum nächsten Holland AB Treffen.
Gruß Siff


----------



## Marius (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@powermike1977

Pressemitteilung 

Ich habe hier mal den Link von der Pressemitteilung von angeln.de verlinkt. Da steht alles drin was man wissen muss.

Mußt dich mit der Anmeldung beeilen. Ich habe gehört es gibt eine Teilnahmebeschränkung. Um die 200 Leute haben sich wohl bereits angemeldet. Ich weiß aber nicht wann Stop ist.


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hi marius,
und was genau muss da in die anmeldungsemail rein? ich habe denen bisher nur unsere namen geschickt mit der bitte, mir die entsprechende kto nr. zu schicken. 
mike


----------



## PetriHelix (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@Mike: Die Daten bekommst Du von den Jungs per eMail. Als Verwendungszweck einfach nur deinen Namen angeben und soviel Geld überweisen wie Du musst. Ich habe z.B. 30 Euro überwiesen für 3 Mann. Kannst also alles mit 1 Überweisung machen.

Bankdaten habe ich leider nicht hier (Büro). Solltest aber vorher eh mal anfragen ob noch Platz ist...


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

alles klar! vielen dank!


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

alles klar, habe gerade mit jan telefoniert. da sind auf jeden fall noch plaetze frei-haben quasi noch mehr boote an den start gebracht. er meint, dass er aus den emails und anmeldungen gar nicht mehr raus kommt..aber heute abend wird er sich wieder dran machen.
er meinte ausserdem noch, dass man sich das nicht als nen kompletten tag bootangeln vorstellen sollte, sondern dass eben noch ne menge nebenbei aufm plan steht...also -
@marca, hol mal den laurensberger suedhang her!!! 
@lachsy, danke nochmal!


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

So heute habe ich meine Zugangsdaten auch endlich erhalten...
Plätze sind im Übrigen noch ausreichend vorhanden meinte Jan.


----------



## mo jones (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hi!
  körrekt bin seit gestern auch 100% dabei.:m
ich durfte direkt ma nen 50% aufschlag zahlen |motz: 
    wieviel hat euch denn die bank abgeknöpft?

  gruß
   mo


----------



## marca (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Bei meinem ersten Zahlversuch sind satte 20 cent in Holland angekommen!!!!

MfG
marca


----------



## mo jones (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

ääääääääätzend 
  ich geh ma davon aus, dass du 10 € eingtragen hast.
  dann wärn dat ja ...|kopfkrat
 wat so viel |gr: gebühren.
 die spinnen doch bei den banken#q
 dann is klar warum alle pleite gehn nur die nicht


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

???

30 Euro überwiesen und 0,50 Euro Gebühren bezahlt...


----------



## bolli (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi Leute,

der Unterschied liegt darin, ob Ihr in Form von

A) Auslandsüberweisung oder
B) als "EU-Standardüberweisung" 

bezahlt habt. A) kostet wie einige feststellen mußten, einen haufen Gebühren,
B) kostet genauso viel/wenig wie eine Innlandsüberweisung. Dafür braucht man aber unbedingt
- den Banknamen
- BIC-Code
- IBAN
(Angaben hat Jan alle gegeben)
Es ist wohl auch ein anderes Formular nötig, bzw. je nach online-banking-software muß man das eine oder andere Häkchen machen. 

Für alle die noch bezahlen müssen oder es noch genauer wissen wollen, fragt
bei Eurer Bank nach "EU-Standardüberweisung"


----------



## mo jones (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hi bolli!
 also ich hab das schon mit dem den drei angaben unter b) gemacht
 und dann sogar am terminal, ohne das sich jemand von der bank hätte anstrengen müssen.
 naja bin gleich in der stadt, dann frage ich die mal
 vielleicht gibt ja dann wat zurück, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube 
 gruß
  mo


----------



## krauthi (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

|wavey: habe mich auch gerade angemeldet  ich hoffe es klappt noch  

hört sich ja echt giel an was man für 10 € geboten bekommt    also  bin mal gespannt ob ich noch mit dabei sein werde  gruß Frank#h


----------



## Mumpitz (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Wir sind auch zu zweit dabei, am 25.10 kam die Bestätigung.
Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, daß das Wetter mitspielt!

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## powermike1977 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

moinsen!
also wie lange hat bei euch die bestaetigung gedauert? habe direkt ueber mein konto in den niederlanden ueberwiesen. d.h. es ist am gleichen tag auf seinem kto angekommen...immer diese nervoesitaet bei sowas 
cheers!


----------



## Haya666busa (4. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Mach kein Aufstand Mike, :q :q  der Meister schickt die Papiere kurz vor dem Termin zu.
Haste `ne Startnummer ?
Die benötigst du um reinzukommen 
Aber das kommt alles kurz vor dem Termin, wie schon gesagt.|bla: 

Haya


----------



## powermike1977 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

ich bin ein einziges nervliches wrack!!!  
jetzt hab ich auch noch ne mail bekommen, dass ich doch hoffentlich meinen namen bei der bezahlung angegeben habe. wassn das fuer ne froge? wenn das per internet direkt ueberwiesen wird...steht da doch sowieso der absender (kto inhaber) druff...mal abwarten.
ich hab weder startnummer noch irgendeine form der bestaetigung...zitter!


----------



## Mac Gill (5. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

OhOh,
aber keine Angst, 
wir erzählen dir, wie es war...  :q :q :q


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

:v hy bin auch dabei !!!freu
hoffe es gibt genügend zander für alle
gruß aus jülich


----------



## the doctor (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Das Treffen naht!!!!Freu!!!#6 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich da mal richtig gezeigt, wie man einen Zander auf die Schuppen legt.
(Ausdauer habe ich ja, aber das Glück fehlt mir)

Aber, ansonsten wünsche ich uns eine schöne Veranstaltung!!!#6


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

wer weiss den wie das da genau abläuft war schon mal jemand dabei???


----------



## the doctor (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Habt ihr schon Informationen erhalten?
Die sollten doch am 8.11.04 zugesendet werden;+


----------



## krauthi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

#6 habe soeben meine nummer bekommen und freu mich schon total auf sonntag hoffen wir mal das uns petrus schönes wetter schenken wird 

also bis sonntag ciaoooooooooo#h


----------



## the doctor (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Wird ja ein richtiges Boardie-Treffen#6 

Wer hat denn Lust Samstag mit mir und nem Kumpel mal mit der Spinnrute, durch Holland zu ziehen?...Wollte eventuell Born und Wessem anfahren
Wir wollen dann so ca. um 6.30 Uhr losfahren


----------



## krauthi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hy marcel leider kann ich samstags nicht da ich immer arbeiten muss aber ich denke mal wir werden uns sonntag sehen ist dietmar auch dabei ?? gruß frank #h 





			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ja ein richtiges Boardie-Treffen#6
> 
> Wer hat denn Lust Samstag mit mir und nem Kumpel mal mit der Spinnrute, durch Holland zu ziehen?...Wollte eventuell Born und Wessem anfahren
> Wir wollen dann so ca. um 6.30 Uhr losfahren


----------



## Ziegenbein (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hallo!

Hab da mal ne Frage, gibt es diese Veranstaltung auch nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## marca (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Jau, wird ein richtiges Boardi-Treffe.
Ich freu mich schon mächtig.
Bis denne!!


----------



## the doctor (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Lepo ist nicht dabei, weil er arbeiten muss,leider!

@Kani
Keine Ahnung, ob so eine Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr wieder sein wird, denke mal, dass sie einmalig ist.


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> #6 habe soeben meine nummer bekommen und freu mich schon total auf sonntag hoffen wir mal das uns petrus schönes wetter schenken wird
> 
> also bis sonntag ciaoooooooooo#h


Ich drücke dir/euch den/die Daumen. Mit dem Weer soll's nicht so gut werden. Aber wer weiß!? :m


----------



## Haya666busa (9. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Endgültige Post ist Angekommen.

Termin was wo wann wie lange am Sonntag ist.
Ich hoffe der PowerMike hat auch was bekommen.
Dann mal schönes Wetter und nicht zu kalt 
Bis Sonntag vielleicht :v 

Haya


----------



## Lachsy (10. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Raubfischtag in Holland wegen Massenandrang verlegt

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG. Für alle, die zum Raubfischtag anreisen, den Jan Dibbets am Sonntag, den 14.11. in Roermond ausrichtet, um Interessierte in die Feinheiten des  Vertikalangelns einzufühern, gibt’s jetzt eine ganz wichtige Info:

Einige Teilnehmer haben bei der Wassersportschule Frissen, dem ursprünglichen  Veranstaltungsort, angerufen. Dort wurde ihnen mitgeteilt, dass die Veranstaltung gar nicht stattfindet. Das ist natürlich purer Nonsens! Fakt ist, dass sich weit über 200 Angler angemeldet haben. Deshalb musste Jan den Austragungsort geringfügig verlegen. Der Termin aber steht! Also keine Panik. Die Raubfisch-Party steigt weiter in Roermond. Nur eben ein paar Straßen weiter, nämlich in Hatenboer. Die Teilnehmer erhalten bald eine neue Anfahrtsbeschreibung – wenn die noch nicht raus ist.

infos stammen von http://www.barsch-alarm.de

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PetriHelix (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Moin,

mal so nebenher... Was zieht ihr an, nehmt ihr mit usw...?
Ich weiss nämlich noch gar nicht so recht was ich einpacken soll, bzw. ob ich überhaupt eigene Angelsachen mitnehmen soll, noch weiss ich wie lange dort geangelt wird usw. Dementsprechend sollte man sich vielleicht auch anziehen...
Überlege nämlich schon ob ich Thermosachen anziehen soll.


----------



## marca (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Also, wenn wir,wie auch immer, aufs Wasser gehen sollten, wirds bestimmt ganz schön kühl.
Ich ziehe mich auf alle Fälle warm an und nehme mir richtig warme Klamotten mit.
Kann man ja erst mal im Auto liegen lassen.
Angelsachen nehme ich auch mit.
Wenn mir das alles zu viel wird kann ich dann ja noch immer "ein Hafenbecken weiter" ein wenig auf eigene Faust Angeln.
Es wird ja auch Verkaufsstände dort geben.
Und ich kenn mich doch;die neuerworbenen Sachen wollen doch sofort ausgetestet werden!


----------



## mo jones (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

genau !
   gute fragen von petrihelix, stell mir die geichen, besonders die mit den angelklamotten. |kopfkrat
 naja bin gespannt ob die leutz vom predatorteam mit den infomails klar kommen werden, bei über 200 raubfischfans kann ich mir schon vorstellen das die bisken unter dampf stehn ## :q

   @ thedoc
   bock hätt ich schon am samstag mit zu kommen, kann dir leider erst am freitagabend 100% zu sagen. reicht das aus?

   gruß 
   mo

 p.s.: ich weiss, dass das mit den bankgebühren noch offen steht, (wollt ja zur bank...) leider haben die nie offen wenn ich zeit habe :c


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

klappt leider doch nicht am Samstag mit dem angeln, aber wir sehen uns ja Sonntag auf alle Fälle#6


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@Mo

Haste das Geld noch nicht überwiesen?
Du brauchst ja auch ein Code um aufs Gelände zu kommen


----------



## mo jones (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

alaska doc
 kein thema 
 bin schon voll aufgeregt


----------



## krauthi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

also ich habe meinen code und die nötigen infos bekommen scheint ein langer #6 tag zu werden anfangen soll das um 8 uhr und die letzte aktion des tages ist die verlosung und die soll so gegen 18 uhr sein ich denke mal warm anziehen ist aufjedenfall ein muss da die kälte auf dem wasser von unten kommt|licht  da ich auch meinen sohn mit bringe wird der eingepackt wie ein eskimo von ausrüstung selber mitbringen steht leider nichts drin aber ich werde mir mal eine spinnerrute ins auto legen man weiß ja nie wenn wirklich 200 teilnehmer da sein sollten und die alle von predator fishing mit ausrüstung versorgt werden sollen brauchen die vielllllllll material für uns ach ja wer bis vergangenen montag nicht überwiesen hat braucht garnicht erst anzureisen #c mein bruder hat es auch verseumt rechtzeitig zu überweisen und hat nun eine mail bekommen leider alle plätze belegt|uhoh:  
so dan warten wir mal ab bis sonntag wie es mit dem wetter so wird 
bis denne #h 


** gruß frank **


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Also ich habe noch kurzfristig nen Kumpel angemeldet( vor einer Woche)
Vorgestern kam ne Email mit dem Inhalt...
das ich die 10€ für ihn dann bezahlen müsse, wenn er nicht kommt.
Dies habe ich auch bestätigt, denn er kommt ja auf jeden Fall mit...

Aber was mich stutzig macht, dass ich bis jetzt keinen Code für ihn bekommen habe!
Werde langsam nervös...denn ich habe keine Lust ihn draussen vorm Tor stehen zu lassen!
Was meint ihr??? Klappt das schon?


----------



## Haya666busa (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Also............
Sonntag  +1 bis max . +7 Grad , Celsius natürlich   
denke mal normale Klamotten und zum überziehen Thermoanzug.
Ausziehen kann man immer was.
Stiefel oder gutes Schuhwerk evtl. Gore oder Ähnliches.
Für die Empfindlichen ;Handschuhe, ich bin nämlich jeden Tag von  morgens bis abends draussen  und kann euch sagen derzeit schön schattig.
Zu futtern , auf jeden Fall etwas mitnehmen, ich hab immer hunger   
Heisses Getränk etc. sollte auch nicht fehlen.
 8 - 18 Uhr is ne nette Zeit draussen und teils auf`m Boot (für diejenigen die sonst nicht mit dem Boot unterwegs sind!!!) ohne sich zu bewegen und auch noch auf`m Wasser oh oh oh das sind gefühlte Temperaturen  unter 0 Grad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Denke Angelsachen passend zum Thema "Raubfisch" mitbringen. Glaube nicht , dass uns das gestellt wird.
So.... dann bis Zondag in NL 
Wer dann kein Bock mehr hat kann ja zum Outlet fahren oder rübergehen    

Gruss:  HAYA


----------



## mo jones (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

jo
  bezahlt is alles, code is auch da, is halt nur keine info mitgekommen,
  aber das ist ja jetzt kein problem mehr, dank eurer infos#6
 warm anziehn auf jeden fall, hoffentlich pack ich mich nicht zu doll ein:q


 gruß 
  mo


----------



## bolli (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



> Sie nehmen die Angler mit auf das Wasser (Maas-Seen) und weihen sie in unmittelbarer Praxis in die Geheimnisse des Vertikalfischens einschließlich der richtigen Bootssteuerung ein. In allen Fragen zum Thema Zander- und Vertikalangeln, auch auch ganz allgemein zur Raubfischangelei stehen diese Fachleute mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung, und jeder Gast hat die Chance, mit ihnen fischen. Moderne Angelboote plus Gerät und Köder werden in reichlicher Anzahl zur Verfügung gestellt. Auch um einen Angelschein muß sich niemand Gedanken machen.


 .

Klingt doch nach einem "Rundumsorglospaket".  :q 
Werde sicherheitshalber aber auch eine Rute und ein paar Gufis einpacken. Auch schraube ich meine Erwartungen herunter, dann wird man auch nicht so leicht enttäuscht. Denn eines ist doch bei solch einem Ansturm klar, es wird kein gemütliches Guiding, so ala "3 Mann 8 Stunden im Boot alleine auf dem See". 
Trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf Sonntag#6


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Na hoffentlich dürfen wir überhaupt alle angeln:q 
Wenn nicht starten wir ein kurzfristiges Boardie Treffen am Hafen nebenan#6 :q


----------



## Mac Gill (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Ich denke, es werden sicherlich einige Verkaufsstände vor Ort sein, um denen die zur Zeit auf ein Boot warten die Wartezeit zu versüßen. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das da ein wenig Kommerzielles bei sein muß, sonnst ist die ganze Sache nicht mit den 10 EUR bezahlbar.

Ich freu mich trotzdem -> zur Not ist es halt ein nettes AB-treffen und ich kann nochmal ein paar Boardies kennenlernen :q

Nimmt jemand seine Schwimmweste mit oder hoffen alle, dass auf den Booten genügend Schwimmwesten vorhanden sind?

Mit Thermoanzug auf dem Wasser habe ich immer so ein ungutes Gefühl -> und die Temperaturen des Wassers sind auch etwas unter Badewannentemperatur. Wenn dann noch die unbekannte dazutrifft, mit wem man zusammen im Boot sitzt.....Nachteil ist natürlich die Schlepperei.


----------



## bolli (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



> Nimmt jemand seine Schwimmweste mit oder hoffen alle, dass auf den Booten genügend Schwimmwesten vorhanden sind?


Du bist aber hart, mir ist zum Baden zu kalt  :q 





> zur Not ist es halt ein nettes AB-treffen und ich kann nochmal ein paar Boardies kennenlernen


 Genau, ich denke es wird genug Zeit zum Quatschen sein, vorausgesetzt man findet sich in dem Gewühl. |uhoh:


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Warme Klamotten würde ich jedem empfehlen. Het Weer sieht für Sonntag in Roermond nicht so berühmt aus. Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, weil ich mich gleich auf die Socken nach NH mache.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß. :m


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

wetter geht doch noch, so wie es aussieht bleibt es trocken

wind
Vormittag NW 2-3 
Nachmittag N  2  
Abend NW 1-2 

lassen wir uns Sonntag mal überraschen   

@Wedaufischer viel spaß in NordHolland

mfg Lachsy


----------



## marca (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

9 Gad celsius und trocken; was wollen wir denn noch mehr??!!
Eine Unterhose mehr angezogen und ab aufs Wasser.

Freu mich auf Alle(s)!!


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

bin etwas schockiert  habe eben ne email von jan bekommen das mein sohn (6 jahre) nicht mit darf  erst ab einem alter von 11 jahren darf man dabei sein und das gelände betreten    nun habe ich die arschkarte es meinem kleinen so zu sagen das er  es verstehen wird  dabei hat er sich so darauf gefreut  und ich stehe dan als bösewicht da  der ihn nicht mit nimmt  wie versprochen *motz 

aber  trotzdem werde ich am sonntag dabei sein  und  meinen ganzen frust an die zander auslassen *hehe  selber schuld  wen man einen schlafenden hund weckt 

ach ja  was haltet ihr davon das wir uns als boardies ein  besonderes mekrmal anhängen oder anziehen um uns mal kennen zu lernen oder eone besonderen treffpunkt    ich denke mal bei 200 teilnehmern  wird es schwierig  jemanden zu finden  
 ich selber werde eine schwarze kappe mit einem hecht anziehen   und ihr ???????????

also  dan bis sonntag     ciaooooooooooo


----------



## the doctor (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

jeder zieht sich das gleiche an, so ist es am besten:q Sonst muss ich mir nachher alle Merkmale merken 

Wir machen uns alle ein Schild mit dem Aufdruck...Anglerboard, welches auf die Käppi oder auf die Brust geklebt wird.....oder?


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Ich sage nix dazu was ich trage  wer suchtet der findet   

@krauthi
das ist ja blöd, tut mir leid für deinen Sohn, hast du auch eine begründung warum???? wegen wasser oder was?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

kinder unter 11 jahre werden aus sicherheitsgrunden nicht zugelassen wurde als begründung angegeben 
naja  er hat es aber gut verstanden   , ist zwar etwas enteuscht aber er vertseht auch das ich  es nicht schuld bin sondern die veranstalter


----------



## Mumpitz (12. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Mach Dir nichts draus Krauthi!

Meine Familie möchte mich wenigstens an einem Tag der Woche mal sehen 
Das sollen sie auch bekommen. So werden wir zwar noch nachkommen, allerdings ist es fraglich, ob wir dann noch eingelassen werden. Wird wohl ca. 12.00-12.30 werden.
Für den Fall der Fälle nehme ich aber noch mein Bötchen mit, so können wir dann wenigstens auf eigene Faust noch ein bischen angeln, sollte das so spät nicht mehr mti dem Einlaß funktionieren. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, dort ein paar der Gesichter aus dem Board mal in natura zu sehen 

In diesem Sinne,
Oliver


----------



## Mac Gill (13. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Es ziehen halt alle das Anglerboard - Basecap und das Anglerboard T-Shirt aus dem opShop an...


----------



## powermike1977 (13. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

moinsen! 
also ich werde da morgen auch aufkreuzen...habe meine daten erhalten und freue mir n ast!
wer noch ab kappen zu verkloppen hat, dem kaufe ich eine ab wenn er die morgen mitbringt!
war eigentlich heute einer auf der anglerboerse in utrecht?
mike


----------



## the doctor (13. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

- Nur es hat nicht jeder Anglerboard-Klamotten:q 

Ich werde morgen ne schwarze Bomberjacke oder einen Olivfarbenden Thermo Anzug anhaben.
Aber, wir werden uns schon alle finden#6


----------



## Lachsy (13. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

jungs bis morgen, schrott und gebührenfreien flug

hier nochmal die wegbeschreibung

Von Düsseldorf: A 52 Richtung Roermond (oder ab D-Flughafen auf die A44 bis Kreuz Neersen und dann auf die A52)
Von Koblenz: Ab Kreuz Gladbach auf die A 52 Richtung Roermond.
Ihr nähert euch dann auf der A 52 dem Autobahnende bei ELMPT. Da geht die Autobahn in eine einspurige Landstraße über. Ihr fahrt weiter Gradeaus (ist glaub ich die B270) in Richtung Roermond, auf der linken Seite kommt eine Kaserne der Thommys. Nach etwa 4km (nach Autobahnende) kommt ihr über die Grenze ..... weiter gradeaus. 




Nochmal 3 km weiter kommt eine große Kreuzung mit Ampelanlage. Hier rechts fahren und sofort links orientieren, damit ihr an der nächsten Ampel links abfahren könnt. Es folgt hier eine zweispurige Autobahnähnliche Straße (Aufpassen - Es blitzt !!! Tempo 80 einhalten !) die nach Roermond reinführt. Rechts geht es nach 2km ins Outletcenter, links in die Innenstadt. Ihr fahrt aber geradeaus weiter, kommt an einer Tankstelle (auf der rechten Seite) vorbei und seid dann auch schon auf der Maasbrücke. Direkt hinter dieser fahrt ihr rechts ab (also die erste Möglichkeit) nach "Hatenboer". Dann einfach weiter der Beschilderung "Hatenboer" folgen und ihr kommt automatisch in den Hafen, in dem die Veranstaltung stattfindet.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mo jones (13. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

nabend zusammen
 was ich anziehn werd weiß ich noch net so genau, aber ne ab kappi oder han ich leider noch net, aber das wird nicht das problem sein. paar von den öchern haben mich ja schon gesehn.  ansonsten steh ich dirkekt neben dem doc, der mich glücklicherweise mitbringt. #6

 also bis morge
 waaa


----------



## Haya666busa (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi Leute, bereits zu Hause wieder eingetroffen darf ich mal bemerken :
für 10 Euronen war es eigentlich OK
1 leckere Wurst , 1 leckeres Grillkottie und 2 leckere Satestäbchen
dazu 1/2 Stunde im Boot auf`m Wasser ohne fachgerechte Einweisung
sollte man nicht meckern.
Mr. Jan hat sich sicherlich alle Mühe gegeben zu organisieren.
Gestern noch 3 - 4 Stunden bei der Politie gesessen wegen der Vergunning für die Leute die keine dabei hatten und natürlich von seinen niederländischen Kollegen versetzt !! Normalerweise sollten Leute aus NL mit Booten fahren aber die haben sich gesagt " was sollen wir den deutschen die guten Fangplätzen zeigen und das auch noch mit unseren Booten und unserem Material, nachher sind hier hunderte Boote im Hafen und wir selbst fangen entsprechend weniger"
So soll das wohl abgelaufen sein. Schade , trotzdem ein Dank an den Veranstalter war schon OK so.

Petri Heil  : HAYA (der auch am Nachmittag nix mehr gefangen hat   )


----------



## Lachsy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

bin auch wieder daheim. Auf dem hinweg leider ein 22 KM umleitung weil die grenze gesperrt war  |uhoh: . Jan gab sich die größte mühe, auch wenn es etwas katotisch war. Ich , Herbert und Markus durfte dann mit Robert aufs Wasser. Ich habe ein biss versemmelt  :c , Herbert fing ein Zander von ca 55 cm  #6 .
Alles im allein ein schöner Tag, bilder hab ich auch gemacht kommen später, Grüsse noch mal an alle AB-ler die da waren, und die mich erkannt haben   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @Wedaufischer viel spaß in NordHolland
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Danke Clarissa, war(en) allerdings genauso vergebens, wie meine Wünsche für euch. Wenn meinereiner das so liest...

Ich  hoffe ihr hattet einen tollen Tag. :m


----------



## bolli (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Meine Beurteilung:

Lob & Tadel.

Lob für das was für €10,00 geboten wurde: Erlaubnisscheine; warme Mahlzeit vom Grill; Vortrag zum Thema "Vertikalangeln"; praktische Übung mit Guide & Boot & Leihgerät; Einkaufsmöglichkeit am Verkaufsstand; nette Helferinnen und Helfer. Super! :g 

Tadel für die Organisation: Einige Angler  haben Stunden angestanden um ihre 40 min Praxis absolvieren zu können; auf den Vortrag gab es keinen Vorab-Hinweis, so daß viele ihn verpasst haben. Etliche Angler waren deswegen vom heutigen Tag enttäuscht.  :r 

Wenn bei der Anmeldung die Zuteilung eines Bootes sowie der Angelzeit erfolgt, kann man sich die Wartezeit wesentlich angenehmer (z. B. mit den anderen angebotenen Leistungen oder einfach mit einem gemütlichen Klönschnack im Cafe) gestalten und die Laune der Gäste ist gleich viel besser. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes mal. Ich gönne es Jan und seinen Leuten jedenfalls, denn ich habe heute festgestellt, daß Vertikalangeln was für mich ist! Fehlt nur das passende Boot, muß mal meine Frau nach ein bisschen Kleingeld fragen. :q


----------



## the doctor (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi

Ich bin auch wieder heil angekommen,
War in allem ein schöner Tag, aber das lange stehen is nicht so mein Ding gewesen
Ich habe  nichts gefangen, aber das war auch nicht so schlimm.
Interressant ist es auf alle Fälle gewesen
Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht und würde es immer wieder mitmachen#6


----------



## Lachsy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

so ein paar bilder von heute  |wavey: 

Boote warten auf die Schrankenöffnung, zum slippen







umzugsaktion am frühen morgen






das erste gespräch von Winni und Markus mit Jan Dibbets






das vordere boot ist Jan seins, was ein Boot  #6 






hier erstmal anmelden






auch Ab-ler sind vor ort  #h 






so die nächsten bilder kommen noch 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

die erste angler bekomme ihre Angelpapiere






achtung AB-ler im Anmarsch






ein Ab-ler nachzügler, bitte aufschließen zu deiner Gruppe  :q 






Johannes Dietel von Barsch-alarm nimmt jede Hürde











er wird doch nicht, doch er wird mit dem Bellyboot die Maas-seen erobern






angler wollen Angeln 






bin noch nicht durch mit bildern  :q  wollt ihr sie sehn  #c 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## marca (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

So, nun mein Senf dazu;
war wohl ein Fehler meinerseits mich da anzumelden.
Stundenlanges Warten auf 30 Minuten Rumschippern mit irgendwelchen Leutchen, die sich als Guide ausgeben und wohl das erste mal auf diesem Wasser sind ist halt nix für mich.
Wir sind nach 10 Minuten wieder ohne Anmelden abgerauscht und sind Angeln gegangen.
Das Orga-Team hat sich sicherlich viel Mühe gegeben, und 200 Leute wollen erst mal gehandelt werden.
War einfach mein Fehler.
Wir sollten so ein Treffen einfach mal in kleinerer Runde mit ABlern machen.
Die Maasplassen bieten sich dazu ja an.
Und nächstes Jahr wird sicher der ein oder andere ABler auch was zum Vertikalfischen zu sagen haben.
Für eine wirkliche Einweisung sollte man dann wohl mal einen Guidingtag mit den Jungs von Predator-Fishing ausmachen.
Ach ja, gefngen haben wir dann auch noch.
Eine Handvoll Barsche, davon einen "Fast 40er" un dann noch einen netter Zander.


----------



## bolli (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



> wollt ihr sie sehn


klar, hau rein  #6


----------



## marca (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein Bild von einem der kleinen Frechdachse.


----------



## BSZocher (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> Stundenlanges Warten auf 30 Minuten Rumschippern mit irgendwelchen Leutchen, die sich als Guide ausgeben und wohl das erste mal auf diesem Wasser sind.............



Etwa 10 angemeldete Boote standen kurzfristig NICHT mehr zur Verfügung.
Ansonsten waren die "Leutchen" dort nicht das erste Mal und auch mehr für die Bootsführung Zuständig als irgendwelchen "Ewigunzufriedenen Dauernörglern" das Vertikalfischen näher zu bringen.
Nur so als Würstchen zum Senf.


----------



## BSZocher (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

P.S.:
Die meisten Teilnehmer hatten Spaß und waren ob der schwierigen Bootssituation trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## marca (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@BSZocher,
kannste nicht lesen?
Ich habe nicht genörgelt.
Ich habe doch klipp und klar gesagt, dass es mein Fehler war mich da anzumelden.
Habe für mein gezahltes Geld noch nicht einmal ein kleines Würstchen abgegriffen.
Habe ich liegengelassen,für die Leute die ihren Spaß hatten.
Und bezüglich der Bootsführer habe ich vielleicht einen anderen Kenntnisstand als Du.Ist aber auch egal.Sage ich auch nix mehr zu.
Ich habe es aber halt so verstanden, dass einem die Vertikalfischerei nähergebracht werden sollte.
Also, noch einmal:ES WAR MEIN FEHLER MICH ANZUMELDEN!!
Keine Nörgelei!!
War bestimmt schön für die Teilnehmer,die es anders als ich verstanden haben.
So, nun Frieden!


----------



## Lachsy (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Bitte nicht an die Köppe gehn, jeder empfand es anders. So gut jetzt es gibt bilder 

Der hafen mit einer schlange Angler im hintergrund 






Die slippe mit dem Maas-see und ein paar booten






Die nächsten bitte ins Boot






Johannes Dietel sein bellyboot 











wir hatten das vergnügen mit Robert Xhofleer,
HOLLÄNDISCHE MEISTER im ZANDERANGELN eine runde zu drehn






bitte mal kräftig wegpusten   






Johannes Dietel vom Barsch-alarm in voller Pracht






ein Tag geht zu ende






so das war Sie, die bilder 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## powermike1977 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

moin!
ich glaube unterm strich war es fuer alle anders als zuerst vorgestellt. ich hatte zwar das glueck, noch unter einer der booten zu sein die ca. 45/60min da raus gefahren sind (unser fahrer hat auch nen 60er zander gefangen)...aber so richtig laune hat es auch nicht gemacht. naja, wenn man als organisiator im regen stehen gelassen wird, dann kann man da nichts machen-ausser mit anderen leuten vereinbarungen treffen.

ich fand andere teile der orga dagegen ziemlich gut. die sportvisakten sowie plassenvergunning z.b.. egal, wir sind direkt nach der bootstour wieder abgehauen, und haben in maastricht unsere haken gewaessert. beim naechsten mal im kleineren rahmen waere ich auf jeden fall mal wieder dabei!
mike


----------



## BSZocher (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

..und wer lieb war konnte bis zu 4 Mal rausfahren.


----------



## powermike1977 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

echt. 4 mal. dann sind da wohl ne menge leute abgehauen.
ich bin fast vom glauben abgefallen, als nach unserer tour der komplette steg mit wartenden angelrn gefuellt war. das der nicht untergegangen ist war alles


----------



## Lachsy (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> echt. 4 mal. dann sind da wohl ne menge leute abgehauen.
> ich bin fast vom glauben abgefallen, als nach unserer tour der komplette steg mit wartenden angelrn gefuellt war. das der nicht untergegangen ist war alles



wir sind erst nachmittags rausgefahren.  Als wir wieder kamen standen noch genug leute die rauswollten.  Jan hat dann zu den leuten gesagt, das erst die leute auf die boote sollte die noch nicht rauswahren. 

Im grossen ganzen , nette leute kennengelernt. Wetter hat mitgespielt. Aber wie so oft im leben, das erstemal was auf die beine zu stellen ist nicht immer leicht. Kann also nur besser werden  |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PetriHelix (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Tja dann mal ganz kurz,

wir hatten geschlagene 20 Minuten Zeit zum angeln und zum "erlernen" des Vertikalfischens, Umgang mit eMotor etc... 
Gezeigt wurde nichts, die Ausrüstung war "schrott" und die Guides keine Guides. 
Dafür haben wir fast 2,5 Stunden gestanden sind auf dem Steg fast abgesoffen weil viel zu viele Leute drauf standen und die Organisation war fürn Ar-sch.

Die 10 Euro waren so schon angemessen da man wenigstens wirklich ausreichend an Grillgut bekommen hat.

Also für mich wurde der große Fehler in dem Punkt gemacht das man

1. das ganze nicht kurzfristig abgesagt hat als man gemerkt hat das zu wenig Boote da sind (und das wusste Jan früh genug!)
2. man die Teilnehmerzahl nicht auf 150 Leute (nur ein Beispiel) begrenzt hat. 

Vielleicht waren die Ansprüche auch etwas zu hoch... Für mich war es das erste und letzte mal.


----------



## the doctor (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Tja......
Wir könnten ja mal so ein spontanes Spinnfischer-Treffen in Holland im Auge behalten.Währe vielleicht lustiger#6 

Interressant war das Treffen ja, aber wie gesagt....das lange stehen:v .
Am besten währe wenn man Nummern gezogen hätte, um sich nicht 1,5std anzustellen|rolleyes


----------



## krauthi (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

so nun bin ich dan wohl auch mal dran *:g 
im großen und ganzen wahr es ja nicht schlecht ,gut es hätte vieleicht besser organisiert werden können aber ich denke mal jan hat das beste noch draus gemacht und das seine holländischen kolegen ihn haben hängen lassen liegt ja nicht an ihm da merkt man halt doch noch das uns die hölländer nicht so mögen |uhoh: aber egal wir haben unseren spaß gehabt und ich kann von mir aus sagen das ich drei tolle boarder #6 kennen gelernt habe (gruß an the doc, mo jones und marcel ) ich denk mal das wahr nicht unsere letzte wour (hoffe ich mal ) ich fands nen hammer das einer aus dem hohen norden dabei wahr und der ganz harte fall kahm extra aus der schweiz angetuckert *respekt* auf den ganzen tag verteilt sind wir drei mal rausgefahren und leider mit mäßigen erfolg marcel hatte einen zander und einen barsch und der rest von uns ging leider ohne biss nach hause aber darum ging es ja nicht najut der lernfaktor wahr auch nicht so dolle aber mit den richtigen leuten hat man trotzdem seinen spaß 
das wahr aufjedenfall nicht das letzet mal das ich die maas von einem boot aus beangelt habe und ich würde mich freuen wenn mal ein boardertreffen an der maas stattfinden würde 

hier noch ein paar bilder (ich hoffe es klappt ) 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hier noch ein paar bilder 

ciaoooooooooooo#h


----------



## Marius (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

An alle Teilnehmer des Raubfischtages in Roermond.

Das ist ein offizieller Beitrag von der Predator Fishing Truppe von angeln.de



Zitat:

*Liebe Teilnehmer, liebe Teilnehmerinnen des Raubfischtags,

nachdem mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit die Boote aus dem Wasser geholt wurden und schließlich alle Guides wieder auf dem Trockenen waren, traf man sich noch mit den verbliebenen Teilnehmern für ein wenig Smalltalk und ein paar Drinks in dem Hatenboer-Cafe. Dort wurde auch die angekündigte Tombola durchgeführt, an der jeder Teilnehmer automatisch - also unabhängig von seiner Anwesenheit noch zu diesem Zeitpunkt - teilnahm.

Hier nun sind die 15 Gewinner:

Hauptgewinn: Sergio Lombardo (Luxusangelreise)

Die weiteren Gewinner:

MD Ploemacher
Grunert@jungfleisch.de
Aal-Andy@web.de
Horst Mehring
Dirk Steiner
Vlado Glusac
Damian Kroll
Olav Pangh
Phillip Müller
Morad Sadequi
Ollo78@arcor.de
Ellen246@gmx.de
Susanne Buffen
HGSchutz@t-online.de

Alle Gewinner werden gebeten, sich per mail bei Jan zu melden:
predatorfishing@hotmail.com. Sie erhalten wertvolle Sachpreise wie Ruten, Rollen etc.

Zu der Veranstaltung, insbesondere dem Unterangebot an vorhandenen Booten, wird in den nächsten Tagen noch eine ausführliche Erklärung abgegeben werden.

einstweilen viele grüße, martin. *


Zitat Ende.

PS: Grüße an alle, die auf meinem Boot waren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Euch.

Gruß Marius


----------



## bolli (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hallo Marius,

uns (zweite Ausfahrt, Sascha und Andreas) hat es auch Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank! #h  
Jetzt warten wir auf Deine Homepage


----------



## Stonefish (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

:q :q :q Da habe ich tatsächlich mal was gewonnen :q :q :q  Bin mal gespannt was es ist.


----------



## Lachsy (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Stonefish, dann mein herzlichen zum gewinn. 
Ich habe nix gewonnen *heul* ne nix schlimmet freue mich für die anderen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

herzlichen glückwunsch an die gewinner #6 
leider gehöre ich auch nicht dazu aber dabei sein ist alles und ich denke mal es hat jeder gewonnen der an diesem tag nette und freundliche leute kennen lernen durfte #g 

gruß krauthi#h


----------



## krauthi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@ lachsy  wo bekommt man diese kappe mit dem anglerboard logo ????  gruß Frank


----------



## Lachsy (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi Krauti, na im Anglerboard  :q 
bekommste beim Holger im Topshop
http://www.angler-topshop.de/index.php?cPath=97&osCsid=413352e4075c5149d4db70d2b96f07ed

mfg Lachsy


----------



## BSZocher (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Hi Leute
Erste Ausfahrt mit den ersten beiden Teilnehmern.
Erste Drift.
Das Resultat:






75er!  #6


----------



## the doctor (16. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Mo Jones hat gewonnen!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!#6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hallo zusammen,

ich fand den tag eigentlich ganz o.k.,wenn man mal das problem mit den booten beiseite lässt,ich wäre auch lieber 2-3 stunden draußen geblieben,dann hätten bolli und ich auch bestimmt was gefangen(unser boots führer hatte 2 zander in etwa einer halben stunde gefangen),aber wir kommen wieder marius.

gruß hecht911


----------



## mo jones (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

ahoi ! |wavey:
  weiß jetzt nicht ob ich noch klagen darf  |supergri , nach dem ich jetzt meinen namen bei den gewinnern lesen durfte #6. 
also zu nem biss oder geschweige  zu nem ganzen zander ist es bei meinen drei ausfahrten leider auch nicht gekommen.#d die wartezeiten auf dem steg waren aber echt übel. es kam mir nur nie wie 2,5h oder so vor, vielleicht lag es auch an den netten boardern mit denen ich echt spaß hatte :m. im großen und ganzen fand ich es aber noch voll zumutbar, wenn man sich mal das preisleisungsverhältnis vor augen führt, und dann die tatsache, dass die meisten boote nicht da waren, die hätten da sein sollten...
  auf jeden fall hab ich mir jetzt vorgenommen öfters mal nen gummifisch baden zu schicken :z 

  @ doc
  thx  - video schon gesehn ? 


   mo


----------



## marca (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Glückwunsch, mo jones!
Ich freu mich für Dich.
Mach doch mal Meldung was Du Feines gewonnen hast.
Aber um Fischefangen ging es an dem Tag doch wohl auch gar nicht in erster Linie.
Man sollte ja wohl mal das Vertikalangeln näher gebracht bekommen.
So habe ich das ja erst verstanden.
Zanderfangen kann ja nun fast jeder von uns auf die ein oder andere Weise.
Meine Fische habe ich ja Sonntag auch gefangen(siehe oben), wollte aber mal andere,mir bis dato unbekannte, Angelmethoden kennenlernen.
Vielleicht ein anderes Mal!?

Und nochmal einen Glückwunsch an die glücklichen Gewinner.


----------



## mo jones (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

jo
  thx marca !
 ja die vorstellung des vertikalangelns ist wohl leider zu kurz gekommen. das stimmt schon, aber meinerseits waren die erwartung nicht so groß, und als ich hörte, dass jan von den holländischen bootsführern hängen gelassen wurde, dacht ich mir meinen teil auch.
 hat denn jemand was von dem vortrag von jan mitbekommen ? (stand halt in der schlange bzw. mit war mit den jungs auf eigener faust unterwegs).
 um diese methode mit all ihrem wissenswertem wirklich näher gebracht zu bekommen, ist wohl meiner meinung son 200 leute tag nicht gerade die beste gelegenheit. meinerseits kann ich aber sagen, ich weiß jetzt wie sich so ne ultra leichte vertikalrute handlet (leider nicht im drill :-/ ), und auf was ich achten sollte falls ich mir den rest auf eigener faust beibringen will (auf jeden fall ein boot mit drehstuhl ) sag ma ehrlich marca! ;-) was soll denn bei nem 100€/kopf guidingtag noch rum kommen, wenn das pulver schon komplett auf dem raubfischtag verschossen wird(ok, hotspots wären dann bestimmt drin)? und wenn der tag komplett gecancelt worden wäre, hätte ich nichts gewonnen ;-)
  und nicht so nette leute kennen gelernt, das war ja auch ne motivation, wenn ich diesen thread mir noch mal durch lese

  gruß  
   mo

  p.s.: ich häng mich mal an doc's vorschlag, nen treffen an der maas zu machen.
  am besten als bald wie möglich


----------



## Mac Gill (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

So ein treffen?

Ihr stellt euch alle auf den Steg, und Wilder Wombel und Ich wir kommen mit den Booten und fahren euch 1/2 Stunden durch die Gegend???

:q :q :q

Aber ein treffen ist wirklich keine schlechte Idee...


----------



## PetriHelix (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

@MacGill: Ich spiele Taucher und hänge die Fische an den Haken


----------



## the doctor (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Jo:q 

Wenn ihr Lust habt können wir ja mal was für, im Dezember planen....#6 
Wir sind ja dann flexiebel und können dann die Hotspots von jedem anfahren#h


----------



## krauthi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

hört sich gut an !|rolleyes  aber ich bin für anfang januar jetzt im moment hat wohl jeder einen vollen terminkalender (weihnachtsfeiern usw ) 
also ich bin dabei aber wie gesgat erst ab januar vorher bekomme ich nichts mehr dazwischen (leider) |kopfkrat 
das vertikalangeln hat mich so gereizt  das ich mir heute bei leo`s eine gekauft habe und ab januar gehts mit dem boot raus 
soll das ein treffen werden wo vom ufer aus geangelt wird oder laden die bootsbesitzer uns auf eine tourn ein ????|kopfkrat 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Frank? Du hast doch noch kein Boot|kopfkrat 
Aber die Rute ist ja das wichtigste:q #6


----------



## krauthi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

das ist richtig  aber bei leo´s  tagesmiete 30€  oder ganze wochenende fr-so 80 €   und das werd ich mir  öffters mal ausleihen #6 





			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Frank? Du hast doch noch kein Boot|kopfkrat
> Aber die Rute ist ja das wichtigste:q #6


----------



## the doctor (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Is denn auch ein Echolot dabei?Und wie siehts mit dem Sprit aus?


----------



## Mac Gill (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Sprit musst du selber zahlen , Echolot ist dabei.
Für den e-motor muss man dazuzahlen (oft gibt es den auch umsonst dazu)

Ich hatte das Boot auch schon mit Petrihelix zusammen gechartert.


----------



## PetriHelix (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Echolot ist dabei und Benzin musst Du nach Gebrauch einfach wieder nach tanken bis das Teil voll ist. E-Motor muss man leider auch noch extra dazu mieten, kostet 7,5 Euro pro Tag. Damit bist Du dann bei 37,50 Euro / Tag ohne Benzin. Mit 2 Leuten kann man aber bequem in dem Boot angeln und es ist auch einfach zu finden (liegt in Wessem).


----------



## Mac Gill (17. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Warum schreibst alles nochmal Gregor? :q :q :q (ich war schneller...)


----------



## marca (18. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Und wer bekommt den Zehner fürs Grillen??


----------



## PetriHelix (18. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

MacGill ist unser Grill-Master... Der macht das ja oft genug


----------



## naish (18. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Tach Jungs,

Boote leihen????Wo? Wo ist denn Leo´s ? #c 


Gruss Naish


----------



## Mac Gill (18. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

Würselen bei Aachen -> Steht meist auch im Blinker auf der Händlerseite.

oder online unter clickclick 
--> ist aber nicht immer aktuell..


----------



## naish (18. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischtag mit Jan Dibbets in Roermond*

dank dir für die antwort...

weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man in roermond ein boot mieten kann???wäre klasse


----------

